# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Lady Tebbit's life laid bare the monstrosities of the IRA

## Moonie

.
*Lady Tebbit's life laid bare the monstrosities of the IRA*If the infamous Brighton bombing was the evil, then the abundant good was the way that her family showed strength in appalling circumstances


If, at this season of goodwill, you seek a lesson in good and evil, consider the late Lady Tebbit, who died last week. She was paralysed in the Brighton bombing of October 1984, which killed five people and injured over 30 others, including her husband Norman, then Trade Secretary. The bombing was an act of utter criminality, undertaken by a Provisional IRA operative who whined, preposterously, that he was fed up with the government describing the IRA as simply a criminal organisation.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/202...trosities-ira/
.

----------

dinosaur (01-01-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

And a large part of the blame lays in the hands of Irish  Americans, who stupidly and  foolishly funded this terrorist organisation, which was no better than Al Queda or HAMAS.

----------

Neo (12-26-2020)

----------


## Moonie

.



> And a large part of the blame lays in the hands of Irish  Americans, who stupidly and  foolishly funded this terrorist organisation, which was no better than Al Queda or HAMAS.


And with myself having had a family home blown up in Wicklow in 1916, having served in the British Army and being ethnically more Irish than any bloody Bostonian you'll meet, do you think I'm not in favour of asking the Dubliners if they want to retreat to British rule when the cash E.U. cash flow starts to crumble?  :Smile: 

.

----------


## Dubler9

> .
> *Lady Tebbit's life laid bare the monstrosities of the IRA*
> 
> If the infamous Brighton bombing was the evil, then the abundant good was the way that her family showed strength in appalling circumstances
> 
> 
> If, at this season of goodwill, you seek a lesson in good and evil, consider the late Lady Tebbit, who died last week. She was paralysed in the Brighton bombing of October 1984, which killed five people and injured over 30 others, including her husband Norman, then Trade Secretary. The bombing was an act of utter criminality, undertaken by a Provisional IRA operative who whined, preposterously, that he was fed up with the government describing the IRA as simply a criminal organisation.
> 
> 
> ...


The British murdered hundreds of innocent Irish people on their own soil an din their own homes. The Irish did what millions of Americans threaten to do on a daily basis - pick up arms against tyranny and oppression. The Irish did not invade UK and attempt to forcibly install Catholicism. The Irish did not fly planes into Big Ben or The Bank of England.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The British murdered hundreds of innocent Irish people on their own soil an din their own homes. The Irish did what millions of Americans threaten to do on a daily basis - pick up arms against tyranny and oppression. The Irish did not invade UK and attempt to forcibly install Catholicism. The Irish did not fly planes into Big Ben or The Bank of England.


Ah another fallacy by the irish americans. You realise that 90% of the landlords who chased Irish out of thier homes were also Irish? Its the same fallacy as blaming the whites for black deaths when in fact 90% of vilonce to blacks is by other blacks

We coudl also make the same point about the Americans i nIraq - it was nothing to do with WMD's (which didnt exist), it was all about cheap oil for the USA - Saddam was threatening to sell oil in Euros and bypas the american built i nadvantage of having the USD as the Oil Fiat Currency. So the USA murdered hundreds of thousands of Iraquis in an illegal war so you could buy cheap petrol.

'Fraid the USA is living in a glass house when it comes to this subject. Best not chuck any stones, Dubler, i have a skip full ready to chuck back.

----------


## Dubler9

> Ah another fallacy by the irish americans. You realise that 90% of the landlords who chased Irish out of thier homes were also Irish? Its the same fallacy as blaming the whites for black deaths when in fact 90% of vilonce to blacks is by other blacks
> 
> We coudl also make the same point about the Americans i nIraq - it was nothing to do with WMD's (which didnt exist), it was all about cheap oil for the USA - Saddam was threatening to sell oil in Euros and bypas the american built i nadvantage of having the USD as the Oil Fiat Currency. So the USA murdered hundreds of thousands of Iraquis in an illegal war so you could buy cheap petrol.
> 
> 'Fraid the USA is living in a glass house when it comes to this subject. Best not chuck any stones, Dubler, i have a skip full ready to chuck back.


the Black n Tans were the highest paid rogue British pseudo military police. Ex criminals known for violence employed directly on Churchills remit. They murdered hundreds of Irish on Irish soil. That does not mean I agree with the IRA methods, I do not agree with any IRA bombing on English soil. You do not have to be chauvinistic in attitude or belief to input some balance. The British were evil towards the Irish. Big bullies who, in the end LOST against a tiny country which would not give in to the bully.
Croke Park - Bloody Sunday and much more. Not forgetting the many hundreds of atrocities by Northern Irish Loyalists. This is NOT one sided.

----------

StanAtStanFan (01-01-2021)

----------


## Neo

The way I see it the Irish republic could be governing itself as does Scotland and Wales but inside as a member of the Union, it could be enjoying the wealth of every member in it, more importantly the money from 55 million tax paying English.
Yes I understand the Irish want their identity, their own governance, they would be free to do as they please but with Irish MPs in the Houses of Parliament in London as well as in their own government house.

But, as history has shown they want their own destiny, but self rule and government comes at a price.  Only around 5 million people live in Ireland.
80% of tax  in the Irish republic is paid by Corporate companies. No wonder the Irish republic stomped their feet over free border control movement in the EU Brexit deal.

----------


## Dubler9

The Irish is a republic - that is that. That is good.

----------


## Neo

> The Irish is a republic - that is that. That is good.


And I forgot, to be an elected British member of Parliament one must swear allegiance to the crown, something any Republican Irishman would never do.

So it will condemn for  all time the country to impoverish living, whereupon if it wasnt for corporate taxation it would be a land to which St Patrick found, no paved roads, just tracks across fields, the only property a man could own was the land he could defend and take from another.

----------


## Dubler9

> And I forgot, to be an elected British member of Parliament one must swear allegiance to the crown, something any Republican Irishman would never do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it will condemn for  all time the country to impoverish living, whereupon if it wasnt for corporate taxation it would be a land to which St Patrick found, no paved roads, just tracks across fields, the only property a man could own was the land he could defend and take from another.


 Any Irish person, not having a criminal record et al. can enter England and stand for election to MP. Or any political position. My brother was Mayor of a big town. My wife held political office, elected. Both straight from Ireland to UK. Access is there but swearing allegiance to the Crown is a personal matter/choice. I am a 100% born and raised Dubliner who moved to UK. I have many years of service with the Ministry Of Justice. Passed at the highest security clearance for employment and service.. (Not Mi5 or 6 level of course). Under the 1921 agreement there are no restrictions upon movements from and to UK/Ireland there is a special agreement. Technically you do not need a passport either.
During the great famine the British government (with the exception of Robert Peel) the biggest empire ever, with the biggest fleet of ships and food and products and wealth - deliberately set out to destroy Ireland by inaction, by doing nothing yet they are just a few miles from Ireland. 
Some times you make a stand and sink or swim based upon true tenets/values enmeshed in culture, tradition and desire. 
Did not the US kick out the British?? Was it all about money?

----------


## Neo

As you say a lot of history, both our countries should leave it behind, I have an Irish descendent from the early 1800s, I’d go on to bet most people have Irish DNA in Britain, my own Irish DNA originated in Dublin as a matter of fact, my new 23andMe results updated whenever a new chip is brought out by the company.

----------


## UKSmartypants

If the British had left the Irish to thier own devices, there would have been a prolonged, bitter civil war in the north  that would have lasted until either all the Catholics were dead or chased out of NI, or all the Poretestants were dead. Americans have no grasp of the bitter emnity betweenthe two - they still hate each other for the Battle of the Boyne in 1690 (thats what the Protestant Orange Day parade is about, sticking two fingers up at the Catholics), and you had irishmen shooting at each other in the 90's because the one mans great grandfather killed the others great grandfather in 1916.  The Good Friday Agreement is made of glass, make no mistake.

And if you believe the IRA got rid of their guns back in 2012, and they arent secreted away in barns, fields, lofts, sheds, allotments and forests ready to take out and use, then you are more gullible than John de Chastelaine.

----------

StanAtStanFan (01-01-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

My main input results from the very common, accepted belief that ONLY the IRA kill people and the British and Loyalists are sweet, friendly, harmless victims of the IRA. So I like to apply balance to the argument/claims. I have had numerous "discussions" on the internet and face to face with people who have never heard of the Croke Park Massacre and do not believe you when you tell them about it. They are of a mindset - "ITS OK AS LONG AS IT IS NOT MY PEOPLE"!!!

----------


## Neo

> My main input results from the very common, accepted belief that ONLY the IRA kill people and the British and Loyalists are sweet, friendly, harmless victims of the IRA. So I like to apply balance to the argument/claims. I have had numerous "discussions" on the internet and face to face with people who have never heard of the Croke Park Massacre and do not believe you when you tell them about it. They are of a mindset - "ITS OK AS LONG AS IT IS NOT MY PEOPLE"!!!


My experience of the IRA.

As an English school boy I wasnt taught anything at all about the modern history of Ireland, I believe the only thing I remember of my education about Ireland is that Queen Elizabeth dispatched Sir Walter Raleigh with an army to decimate a Catholic uprising, he didn’t fully do the job I’m afraid.

Then as a man I learned about the “Plantation” English were settled to replace the Irish landowners.

In 1975 i as with a group of men travelling to work, we were on a train due to arrive in New street station, I was looking forward to getting off, on the platform a rather chatty 40 something  year old blonde sold bacon rolls and a takeaway tea.

As I munched my roll walking behind the older men I was stopped in my tracks, police had cordoned off the road and wasn’t anyone in thru it.

The senior amongst  our group (Mr Newman) I believe, pointed a reverse turn, we headed back the the station where upon he phoned Mr Brown our Labour manager.

Yep the IRA had bombed a nightclub, our project was nearby.

We were asked to go home and present ourselves at the stores/office the next day. My perfect memory recalls we were not paid that day as we did no work, but of course our train fares were reimbursed.

Yes! I lost a days pay.

----------


## Authentic

> My main input results from the very common, accepted belief that ONLY the IRA kill people and the British and Loyalists are sweet, friendly, harmless victims of the IRA. So I like to apply balance to the argument/claims. I have had numerous "discussions" on the internet and face to face with people who have never heard of the Croke Park Massacre and do not believe you when you tell them about it. They are of a mindset - "ITS OK AS LONG AS IT IS NOT MY PEOPLE"!!!


Yes. The UDA is inexplicably absent from discussion in this thread. So are the B-Specials.

----------

Dubler9 (01-01-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

It seems the act of driving an Armoured Car with a machine gun on the top into the centre of a football stadium pitch, while a match is being played and many hundreds of people are watching - randomly shooting a spray of high calibre bullets into the crowd is OK or something not worthy of a mention.??
OH, is it because it was not Man U stadium??

----------

Authentic (01-01-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> My main input results from the very common, accepted belief that ONLY the IRA kill people and the British and Loyalists are sweet, friendly, harmless victims of the IRA. So I like to apply balance to the argument/claims. I have had numerous "discussions" on the internet and face to face with people who have never heard of the Croke Park Massacre and do not believe you when you tell them about it. They are of a mindset - "ITS OK AS LONG AS IT IS NOT MY PEOPLE"!!!




Whether you like it or not, the IRA were a bunch of terrorists who  murdered mainly thier fellow UK citizens on the basis of thier religion or nationality (which makes  then racist).  And thier guns and bombs were paid for by irish  americans, becuse the  IRA never bombed anyone in  America.  "ITS OK TO BUY GUNS AND BOMBS FOR TERRORISTS OVERSEAS AS LONG AS IT IS NOT MY PEOPLE"!!! 


Imagine the uproar in the USA if UK started providing guns to BLM activists in Portland and Minneapolis? Cos' it would be same thing.

----------

Neo (01-01-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

My Irish ancestors left County Monaghan in the 1790s, some believe forced to sell out.  They left and came to America, crossing though Pennsylvania, Ohio, into Kentucky, and finally Illinois.  Apparently, my ancestors were not of the correct religious sect.  Anglicized, the surname is Boles.  They were farmers.

Supposedly, my Johnstone ancestors are Scot Irish.  They came to America from Scotland, so I am not sure if they were Scots or Irish originally.  They came to America in the late 1800's as coal miners.  I think their move was economic, rather than political or religious. 

My only other Irish connection or story comes from my grandfather from Coventry.  His military service included a deployment in Ireland, in the early 1920s.  I was too young and don't really know if he was in Ireland or NI, but he didn't like talking about it much, saying it was the worst experience of his life.  He hated it.  

I visited NI about a decade ago for work.  To me, it seemed to still have a tension beneath the surface.  An appearance of truce, but there were some workplace happenings that hinted of problems.  Certain managers and workers in the factory would not talk with or associate with other managers and workers who were their coworkers and should be talking together.  Trying to get them all together to discuss new ideas or change going forward proved difficult.

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> the Black n Tans were the highest paid rogue British pseudo military police. Ex criminals known for violence employed directly on Churchills remit. They murdered hundreds of Irish on Irish soil. That does not mean I agree with the IRA methods, I do not agree with any IRA bombing on English soil. You do not have to be chauvinistic in attitude or belief to input some balance. The British were evil towards the Irish. Big bullies who, in the end LOST against a tiny country which would not give in to the bully.
> Croke Park - Bloody Sunday and much more. Not forgetting the many hundreds of atrocities by Northern Irish Loyalists. This is NOT one sided.



One sided? Hell, it isn't even close. The British, who were run out of every country their commonwealth ruled as the British Empire, always knew that their empire wasn't safe if tiny Ireland right across the water revolted against them (as they did many, many times without success). 

The atrocities, hangings, murders, bombings the British government sponsored against Ireland was a classic, 700-year, let me repeat that, 700-year misrule of a harmless, tiny nation, with a rich, rich culture, which England also tried to totally wipe out. That equates exactly to what the Nazi's did to the Jewish population of Europe in the 1940's, and Mao did to the educated and business class in China during their cultural revolution. 

I have no use for England, (other than the Beatles). They have been a drag on America since our colonies were founded, mostly by people trying to get the hell out of the way of the King, who even tried to rule us from across an ocean. Anybody defending British policy in Ireland hasn't read any Irish history, or even understands what those patriots were trying to do, and the horror of living under British law. They separated the natural allies of the Scottish and Irish farmers to give Irish land to the former, as payment for military service. 

Their landlord ruling class in Ireland withheld the food necessary for the tiny nation to survive the Irish famine, the Irish, were forced to eat grass and seaweed, despite the fact there was plenty of food to feed the masses available. The nobility Norman Irish there used the food to pay their gambling debts and confiscated the food the Irish had, what little there was during the famine, to pay their rents and between the Irish nobility and Whitehall, Ireland starved almost to extinction. 

Of course, England easily could have provided food relief, just read Jonathan Swift's essay, "A Modest Proposal."
During World War One, the British government promised the Irish their independence if they came to their aid as soldiers. Thousands and thousands of Irishmen died fighting for Queen and country, and after the war was over? England refused the Irish a voice in their own affairs, crushed a harmless uprising on Easter Sunday in Dublin, and put all the 15 or so leaders of the tiny revolt against the wall, and killed them without a trial by firing squad.

Throughout all of England's atrocities against Ireland, the Irish Republican Brotherhood and the later Irish Republican Army, never went after the British royalty, only military members were targeted for reprisals when hostilities started in 1916-1920. Probably the reason was simple, killing the King and Queen, which they could have done easily, would have dried up all of their support from America, without which, Ireland never would have fought the British to a cease fire and later gained independence.

England drove more Irishmen out of their own country then occupy it today. The symbol of the British misrule of Ireland for 700-years isn't the Union Jack, it is the hanging tree.

The "alleged" special relationship between the UK and America is like the American government is to a welfare recipient. All England was good for during World War II, was to be used as an airstrip for American youth to fly bomber missions against Nazi Germany. The el with em.

A pox from the past and the present on England regarding Ireland. They are, and were no better than the Nazi's.

All that taxpayer money in the Queen's private treasury, and no dental plan for the common folk.

----------

Dubler9 (01-01-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

> One sided? Hell, it isn't even close. The British, who were run out of every country their commonwealth ruled as the British Empire, always knew that their empire wasn't safe if tiny Ireland right across the water revolted against them (as they did many, many times without success). The atrocities, hangings, murders, bombings the British government sponsored against Ireland was a classic, 700-year, let me repeat that, 700-year misrule of a harmless, tiny nation, with a rich, rich culture, which England also tried to totally wipe out. The equates exactly to what the Nazi's did to the Jewish population of Europe in the 1940's, and Mao did to the educated and business class in China during their cultural revolution. 
> 
> I have no use for England, they have been a drag on America since our colonies were founded, mostly by people trying to get the hell out of the way of the King, who even tried to rule us from across an ocean. Anybody defending British policy in Ireland hasn't read any Irish history, or even understands what those patriots were trying to do, and the horror of living under British law. They separated the natural allies of the Scottish and Irish farmers to give Irish land to the former, as payment for military service. 
> 
> Their landlord ruling class in Ireland withheld the food necessary for the tiny nation to survive the Irish famine, the Irish, were forced to eat grass, despite the fact there was plenty of food to feed the masses available. The nobility Norman Irish there used the food to pay their gambling debts and confiscated the food the Irish had, what little there was during the famine, to pay their rents.
> 
> During World War One, the British government promised the Irish their independence if they came to their aid as soldiers. Thousands and thousands of Irishmen died fighting for Queen and country, and after the war was over? England refused the Irish a voice in their own affairs, crushed a harmless uprising on Easter Sunday in Dublin, and put all the 15 or so leaders of the tiny revolt against the wall, and killed them without a trial by firing squad.
> 
> Throughout all of England's atrocities against Ireland, the Irish Republican Brotherhood and the later Irish Republican Army, never went after the British royalty, only military members were targeted for reprisals when hostilities started in 1916-1920. Probably the reason was simple, killing the King and Queen, which they could have done easily, would have dried up all of their support from America, without which, Ireland never would have fought the British to a cease fire and later gained independence.
> ...


I agree with all you say. Any rational person - I include myself, a Dubliner - will deduce that putting a bomb in a litter bin in a London street is the ultimate cowardly act and I have never supported such actions. Next to the English the Irish are the most recipients of the Victoria Cross (akin to the US Medal of Honour) the British highest award for bravery in service. 
I speak wholly objectively and more so because objectivity is rarely applied. You mostly only hear how the "IRA are a rotten bunch of murdering scoundrels"!! The fact is the British and the Loyalists were not one bit better. All can state a cause but none can hold the higher plain.

----------

StanAtStanFan (01-01-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

In the town in Spain where I live,I have an occasional neighbour who was a former Northern Ireland police officer.I have another friend whose family visits now and again who is a roman catholic school headmaster.While otherwise he is a sociable guy and good company he bursts into seething resentment if he even sees the former police officer in the street.

----------


## Neo

> One sided? Hell, it isn't even close. The British, who were run out of every country their commonwealth ruled as the British Empire, always knew that their empire wasn't safe if tiny Ireland right across the water revolted against them (as they did many, many times without success). 
> 
> The atrocities, hangings, murders, bombings the British government sponsored against Ireland was a classic, 700-year, let me repeat that, 700-year misrule of a harmless, tiny nation, with a rich, rich culture, which England also tried to totally wipe out. That equates exactly to what the Nazi's did to the Jewish population of Europe in the 1940's, and Mao did to the educated and business class in China during their cultural revolution. 
> 
> I have no use for England, (other than the Beatles). They have been a drag on America since our colonies were founded, mostly by people trying to get the hell out of the way of the King, who even tried to rule us from across an ocean. Anybody defending British policy in Ireland hasn't read any Irish history, or even understands what those patriots were trying to do, and the horror of living under British law. They separated the natural allies of the Scottish and Irish farmers to give Irish land to the former, as payment for military service. 
> 
> Their landlord ruling class in Ireland withheld the food necessary for the tiny nation to survive the Irish famine, the Irish, were forced to eat grass and seaweed, despite the fact there was plenty of food to feed the masses available. The nobility Norman Irish there used the food to pay their gambling debts and confiscated the food the Irish had, what little there was during the famine, to pay their rents and between the Irish nobility and Whitehall, Ireland starved almost to extinction. 
> 
> Of course, England easily could have provided food relief, just read Jonathan Swift's essay, "A Modest Proposal."
> ...


Actually Stan we do, its called free NHS dental treatment.  The Republic of Ireland would bankrupt itself if it gave full dental treatment like ours across the Irish Sea.


The Irish Times 
Providing free dental care for adult medical-card holders and all children as proposed under the Department of Healths new oral health policy would cost 80 million a year, according to an analysis.
The policy, published on Wednesday, proposes a move from the current diagnose and treat approach to dental issues to a preventive approach.

Children aged under 16 will receive eight free oral-health packages according to their age, the policy proposes, including examinations, assessments and emergency care. Medical card holders aged over 16 will also be provided with oral health packages.

The policy, which would cover 1.1 million children under 16 and 1.3 million medical card holders, would cost 48 million a year for medical card holders and 32 million for children aged up to 16, according to analysis by the Economic and Social Research Institute (ESRI).

The ESRIs costing does not include other aspects of the plan, including staffing, governance changes and dental education.
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.i...399%3fmode=amp

----------


## Authentic

> Whether you like it or not, the IRA were a bunch of terrorists who  murdered mainly thier fellow UK citizens on the basis of thier religion or nationality (which makes  then racist).


Protestant or Unionist is a race?

----------


## Authentic

Oh right. The Ulster Protestants are Orange.

----------


## Authentic

"Down in the Falls is where I want to be. Lying in the dark with a Provo company..."

----------


## Authentic

Let's go march on the Shankill Road,

----------


## Authentic

Is the Brighton bombing the one that targeted Margaret Thatcher?

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Any Irish person, not having a criminal record et al. can enter England and stand for election to MP. Or any political position. My brother was Mayor of a big town. My wife held political office, elected. Both straight from Ireland to UK. Access is there but swearing allegiance to the Crown is a personal matter/choice. I am a 100% born and raised Dubliner who moved to UK. I have many years of service with the Ministry Of Justice. Passed at the highest security clearance for employment and service.. (Not Mi5 or 6 level of course). Under the 1921 agreement there are no restrictions upon movements from and to UK/Ireland there is a special agreement. Technically you do not need a passport either.
> During the great famine the British government (with the exception of Robert Peel) the biggest empire ever, with the biggest fleet of ships and food and products and wealth - deliberately set out to destroy Ireland by inaction, by doing nothing yet they are just a few miles from Ireland. 
> Some times you make a stand and sink or swim based upon true tenets/values enmeshed in culture, tradition and desire. 
> Did not the US kick out the British?? Was it all about money?



Were those people from the Irish Republic or the Northern Ireland colony? Makes a big difference.
Charles Parnell made the mistake in the 1800's when he accepted Irish membership in Parliment to push for Home Rule.

 The small Irish contingent that became political members there were so outnumbered by their English counterparts, that their message and voice was totally drowned out.

I am guessing the members you speak about come from Belfast and Derry, not Dublin or Shannon, and if correct, they have no use for a reunification with their natural allies - the Irish Republic. Northern Ireland was a political contrived accident, typical for the British (divide and conquer). 

Correct me if I am wrong. Not many Irish will swear allegiance to the British crown solely for the privilege of holding an MP seat in London. They would echo the Northern Ireland loyalty to the crown, against the Irish Republic's better message of a reunification of Irishmen, instead of the abortion of Irish and English, particularly in view of English history toward Ireland.

Stan

----------

Authentic (01-01-2021)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> If the British had left the Irish to thier own devices, there would have been a prolonged, bitter civil war in the north  that would have lasted until either all the Catholics were dead or chased out of NI, or all the Poretestants were dead. Americans have no grasp of the bitter emnity betweenthe two - they still hate each other for the Battle of the Boyne in 1690 (thats what the Protestant Orange Day parade is about, sticking two fingers up at the Catholics), and you had irishmen shooting at each other in the 90's because the one mans great grandfather killed the others great grandfather in 1916.  The Good Friday Agreement is made of glass, make no mistake.
> 
> And if you believe the IRA got rid of their guns back in 2012, and they arent secreted away in barns, fields, lofts, sheds, allotments and forests ready to take out and use, then you are more gullible than John de Chastelaine.





The British are totally dishonest whenever anything concerning the Irish is concerned.

The IRA never went after the British Royalty - other than Montbatten, who WAS military, would have dried up all their financial support from America.

The IRA will never reveal the location of their weapons cache - but then again - neither will the Northern Ireland Unionists.


Stan

----------


## Authentic

> The British are totally dishonest whenever anything concerning the Irish is concerned.
> 
> The IRA never went after the British Royalty - other than Montbatten, who WAS military, would have dried up all their financial support from America.
> 
> The IRA will never reveal the location of their weapons cache - but then again - neither will the Northern Ireland Unionists.
> 
> 
> Stan


The Brits finally wised up to the reality of the Catholic birthrate.

----------


## Neo

> The British are totally dishonest whenever anything concerning the Irish is concerned.
> 
> The IRA never went after the British Royalty - other than Montbatten, who WAS military, would have dried up all their financial support from America.
> 
> The IRA will never reveal the location of their weapons cache - but then again - neither will the Northern Ireland Unionists.
> 
> 
> Stan


Do you know what?   I’m sick to the back teeth of this thread.... Fuck off.

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> I agree with all you say. Any rational person - I include myself, a Dubliner - will deduce that putting a bomb in a litter bin in a London street is the ultimate cowardly act and I have never supported such actions. Next to the English the Irish are the most recipients of the Victoria Cross (akin to the US Medal of Honour) the British highest award for bravery in service. 
> I speak wholly objectively and more so because objectivity is rarely applied. You mostly only hear how the "IRA are a rotten bunch of murdering scoundrels"!! The fact is the British and the Loyalists were not one bit better. All can state a cause but none can hold the higher plain.



If you are writing about the pipe bomb the IRA set off during the Horse Guards parade on the street beside Buckingham Palace - killing nine horses and four British soldiers - so what? All British military are and were targets for the IRA, just as the IRA and ALL Catholics were targets, for generations of brutality, murder and hanging without trial in star chamber courts by the British government and military. Violence begets violence, and the IRA was never fighting to overthrow England, simply for the bastards to get the hell out of their Republic and reunify Northern Ireland to its natural place on the Irish mainland.

I had a friend - about fifteen years ago or so, who visited Derry to see a newly born grand daughter. She was 100% Irish descent. I asked her to pick me up a copy of, think it was the newspaper "Belfast Times" as a souvenir. Like many European countries, Ireland's population shops almost daily for their food, instead of storing lots of it, like America does, in big home refrigerator's. She brought me the "Derry News" instead. Said while she and her sister were walking back from the market, the street went through a Protestant neighborhood. Her sister saw the "Belfast Times" newspaper in her mesh shopping bag, and immediately grabbed it, and threw it into the sewer. When my friend protested the newspaper was simply a souvenir for a friend in America, her sister said - "Is it worth a bullet between the eyes?" The Unionist would have shot her dead if they had spotted that in her shopping bag in a Protestant neighborhood. Say what you want about Irish Republican Brotherhood and the later Irish Republican Army atrocities, well into modern times, the animosity and immediate violence between the IRA and the Unionist's is like a fight between a snake and mongoose. Immediate and fight to the death on sight. That the two terrorist organization's have maintained a tenuous cease fire for so long, fortunate, but they could swing back into bloodshed at anytime, over religious and political reasons. In view of what is occurring in America between BLM and Antifa, and the murder rates in our major Democratic-ruled cities, the possibility of IRA-Unionist-type murders and violence breaking out in the near future? Quite possible. There is so much Irish blood unnecessarily on both sides, neither has anything to be proud about.


Stan

----------


## Dubler9

> If you are writing about the pipe bomb the IRA set off during the Horse Guards parade on the street beside Buckingham Palace - killing nine horses and four British soldiers - so what? All British military are and were targets for the IRA, just as the IRA and ALL Catholics were targets, for generations of brutality, murder and hanging without trial in star chamber courts by the British government and military. Violence begets violence, and the IRA was never fighting to overthrow England, simply for the bastards to get the hell our of their Republic and reunify Northern Ireland to its natural place on the Irish mainland.
> 
> I had a friend - about fifteen years ago or so, who visited Derry to see a newly born grand daughter. She was 100% Irish descent. I asked her to pick me up a copy of, think it was the newspaper "Belfast Times" as a souvenir. Like many European countries, Ireland's population shops almost daily for their food, instead of storing lots of it, like America does, in big home refrigerator's. She brought me the "Derry News" instead. Said while she and her sister were walking back from the market, the street went through a Protestant neighborhood. Her sister saw the "Belfast Times" newspaper in her mesh shopping bag, and immediately grabbed it, and threw it into the sewer. When my friend protested the newspaper was simply a souvenir for a friend in America, her sister said - "Is it worth a bullet between the eyes?" The Unionist would have shot her dead if they had spotted that in her shopping bag in a Protestant neighborhood. Say what you want about Irish Republican Brotherhood and the later Irish Republican Army atrocities, well into modern times, the animosity and immediate violence between the IRA and the Unionist's is like a fight between a snake and mongoose. Immediate and fight to the death on sight. That the two terrorist organization's have maintained a tenuous cease fire for so long, fortunate, but they could swing back into bloodshed at anytime, over religious and political reasons. In view of what is occurring in America between BLM and Antifa, and the murder rates in our major Democratic-ruled cities, the possibility of IRA-Unionist-type murders and violence breaking out in the near future? Quite possible. There is so much Irish blood unnecessarily on both sides, neither has anything to be proud about.
> 
> 
> Stan


No. I am saying that a bomb in a  bin in a London street is just as likely to kill Irish Catholics who happen to be walking by as anyone else. So this puts the action of terrorism as crass and without any merit.

----------

StanAtStanFan (01-01-2021)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Actually Stan we do, it’s called free NHS dental treatment.  The Republic of Ireland would bankrupt itself if it gave full dental treatment like ours across the Irish Sea.
> 
> 
> The Irish Times 
> Providing free dental care for adult medical-card holders and all children as proposed under the Department of Health’s new oral health policy would cost €80 million a year, according to an analysis.
> The policy, published on Wednesday, proposes a move from the current “diagnose and treat” approach to dental issues to a preventive approach.
> 
> Children aged under 16 will receive eight free oral-health “packages” according to their age, the policy proposes, including examinations, assessments and emergency care. Medical card holders aged over 16 will also be provided with oral health packages.
> 
> ...

----------

Brat (01-02-2021)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Do you know what?   I’m sick to the back teeth of this thread.... Fuck off.



hmmm.......apparently you have no knowledge of Irish, or for that fact, British and American history, or don't like reading the truth.


Stan

----------


## Neo

> hmmm.......apparently you have no knowledge of Irish, or for that fact, British and American history, or don't like reading the truth.
> . 
> 
> Stan



To be fair who gives a flying fuck about the Irish, I’ve always thought them to be a carbuncle on the British isles

----------


## Authentic

> hmmm.......apparently you have no knowledge of Irish, or for that fact, British and American history, or don't like reading the truth.
> 
> 
> Stan


Nah, its probably a sore issue for many Brits. I even stopped short of making a July 12 reference.

----------


## Authentic

Well I did it anyway. I blame Good King Billy.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Well, as a born and bred American with tenuousness ties to Ireland through my father (he claims he was descended  from Scotch Irish immigrants.  I don't know, he lied about so many things he could have been Dutch/Ukrainian for all I really know.)  What I do know is that what happens in Ireland should stay in Ireland and this country and its citizens should keep a respectful distance.

----------

Authentic (01-01-2021),Neo (01-01-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> snip bollox.


Oh soyou want a dicussion about the atrociteis the USA has inflicted on the world in 250 years? We could start by the invention of the Concentration Camp in Richmond, Virginia, for example, the American Civil War

The best known American war crime remains the My Lai massacre in  Vietnam. Between 350 and 500 Vietnamese were killed by American troops  in that event. Twenty-six Americans were charged with participating but  only William Calley Jr, was convicted of killing 22 civilians. He served  three and one half years, mostly under house arrest.

Also on this role of dishonour we can add:

Gnadenhutten Massacre American Revolutionary War 1782

No Gun Ri Refugees Korea 1950

USS Wahoo Third War Patrol 1943

Luzon Concentration Camps during the Philippine-American War 1901

Samar Pacification 1901

The Laconia Incident 1942

The Biscari double Massacre Sicily 1943

As for  other countries, the USA has invaded MORE countries than the British in a quarter of the time, including   [Cherokees, Sioux], Canada, Mexico, Panama, Nicaragua, Cuba, Haiti,  Dominica Republic, Honduras, Guatemala, Brazil, Chile, Columbia, Spain,  Germany, Italy, Romania, Bulgaria, Russia, Grenada, Serbia, China,  Taiwan, Korea, Japan, Vietnam, Philippines, Indonesia, Fiji, Iran, Iraq,  Afghanistan, Pakistan, Yemen, Syria, Morocco, Algeria, Tunis, Libya,  Ivory Coast, Somali, Sudan
Heres a map showing it every country US troops have stamped on the soil of uninvited:


As I told Dubler, the USA is  in NO POSITION to moralise or pontificate to the Brits about invasions or atrocities, you are up to your necks in it. Isuggets you drop the subject, as  a nation that also funds terrorism.

----------

Big Wheeler (01-02-2021),Neo (01-01-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Yes and we should all remember the American created "Black Hole of Calcutta"

----------


## Brat

:Wtf20:   Calcutta, India??

----------


## Dubler9

> To be fair who gives a flying fuck about the Irish, Ive always thought them to be a carbuncle on the British isles


LOL, would you care to say why or is it perhaps you hold some personal historic occurrence which has bothered you ever since.

----------


## Dubler9

> Well, as a born and bred American with tenuousness ties to Ireland through my father (he claims he was descended  from Scotch Irish immigrants.  I don't know, he lied about so many things he could have been Dutch/Ukrainian for all I really know.)  What I do know is that what happens in Ireland should stay in Ireland and this country and its citizens should keep a respectful distance.


I see your logic - Vietnam - Afghanistan - Iraq - ........................

----------


## Big Wheeler

Oh dear,Stan.Is your medication wearing off? All this anti Brit venom from your Irish ancestry.No wonder the problem has festered for centuries.

----------

Neo (01-03-2021),UKSmartypants (01-02-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Yes and we should all remember the American created "Black Hole of Calcutta"


?


Attachment 55171

----------


## Authentic

> Yes and we should all remember the American created "Black Hole of Calcutta"


Black holes are racist.

----------

